# Looking for stories



## Link2Hyrule (Aug 30, 2010)

Im looking for a couple of stories. They are related, I think, in that they have similar plot lines and probably by the same author, but it's been many years and I do not remember much. Or at least much about one of them. The one I do remember was about a girl who got recieved a box, and when she opened it she was transported somewhere (this happened in the other story as well), to a beach made of brown sugar. She started eating the sugar nonstop and eventually got so big she was mistaken for a beached whale. Again, I do not remember the other story very well but I do know they both used the 'box-opening-transportation' gimmick. If anybody remembers either of these please let me know.

I am also looking for a third story, this one was sort of a two-in-one story, I believe the title is something along the lines of "Homecoming Queen's Big Reunion" or something like that. The first part of the story takes place in a pickup truck on it's way to a High School Reunion, with the Homecoming queen in the bed of the truck being fattened up trying to reach a certain weight before they arrive. The second part of the story starts with "On the other side of town" and that's all I remember. Again, if anybody knows or remembers anything, please let me know.


----------



## TheRealGhostbuster (Sep 9, 2010)

this the first one?
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/alicia.html

and i remember the one about the homecoming queen too. i think your right about the title but for the life of me i can't find it either.


----------



## Link2Hyrule (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's it, thanks. And thanks for trying on that other one. If anybody else knows what happened to the other two stories I would appreciate the knowledge. Actually, it just occured to me, although I don't think it's right, that the second box-opening-transportation story might be the second part of the Homecoming Queen story. Again, I don't think that's the case, but it is a possibility.


Edit: Nevermind, I found the other two. I realized I now had the author's name, so I used that to search the old Dimensions Library for the other Box-, or should I say Present-Opening-Teleportation story, which is titled "Vera" by the way if anybody else is interested. I also found the Homecoming Queen story by the same author, which did not have "Big Reunion" in the title, which makes sense now that I think about it, since the first part takes place at Homecoming, and not the reunion. It is titled "Megan and Nicole" for those interested.


----------



## Perry White (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you found them!


----------

